# Badeort



## Kaileena

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Aus diesem Thread ausgekoppelt. Bitte immer nur ein Thema pro Thread (Forenregel 2). Und herzlich willkommen im Forum Kaileena! 

Und beim Wort "Badeort". Ich komme auf zwei Möglichkeiten auf, die erste wäre "lugar de vacaciones" und die andere "balneario", aber keine von beiden ist was ich suche, weil keines so richtig zum Satz passt. Gibt es ein anderes Wort dafür?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Guten Morgen, Kaileena,

lugar/pueblo de veraniego/veraneantes 

wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit, soweit ich weiß. O bien simplemente: lugar/pueblo con playa

Gruß,
Susana


----------



## jordi picarol

Kaileena, así sin más es difícil darte más pistas. Tal vez si dijeras de qué va la cosa...
Y susanainboqueixon, supongo que quieres decir "veraneo". "Veraniego" es otra cosa.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ay, perdón. Gracias, Jordi.


----------



## Kaileena

Der Satz ist folgender: „... Europa mit seinen facettenreichen Stränden, den dunklen Wäldern und beeindruckenden Klippen sowie den beispiellosen antiken Städten und mondänen *Badeorten* hält für jeden Geschmack etwas bereit.”


----------



## jordi picarol

Teniendo en cuenta los significados de Badeort en alemán:
Bedeutungen 

Fremdenverkehrsort an der Küste oder an einem See mit Bademöglichkeiten 
Ort mit Heilquellen, Kurort, Bad
podríamos traducirlo como "lugares de baño turísticos" o como balnearios.
El calificativo "mundanos" podría servir para ambos. Hoy en día los balnearios no tienen ya el carácter rancio de otros tiempos.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Kaileena

Muchas gracias susanainboqueixon y jordi!!! Creo que me quedo con "balneario", aunque no sé si pega del todo con el texto y en cuanto a "lugares de baño turísticos" es algo largo.


----------

